# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  un enclosed shower-1500mm radius arc

## breakerboy2000

Hello, im not sure if im confusing myself with this or not, 
I have read that glass panels are not considered an efficient water barrier? 
if i have a  walk in /un enclosed shower with one glass panel, does the 1500mm radius include behind the glass panel? 
if so, there would be no use to put a water stop in under the panel? maybe they are talking about some other types?, the one i intend to use will be making contact with both the wall and floor so i dont see how water could pass through with a water stop installed as well.. i think it would be a fine water barrier?  
thank you for any suggestions.

----------


## phild01

The waterstop is meant to stop water migration through the tile/grout layer and forms part of the water proofing.  You are right as the regs seem confusing discerning what a wet area is defined as with frameless glass (I think there is a level of assumption in the regs that the glass to wall area may be unsealed). I agree with what you say with a waterstop installed.
Whatever, I think continuing the waterproofing over most of the bathroom is negligible extra to do and dismisses any doubts. Someone else may better advise.

----------


## breakerboy2000

thank you for your reply phild01, 
yes its a bit confusing, I plan to have my entire bathroom floor waterproofed anyway, i will have a 1:60 fall to a linear drain in the shower, and on the other side of the glass panel the floor will be level, so i wasn't sure if i needed to have slope back to the drain outside of the panel since they are classed not an effective water barrier,  I think for now I am going to use the panel with a waterstop, and keep a level floor on one side, and waterproof the lot. unless i hear more about this issue. 
cheers.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Common practice is to have the waterstop that runs under the glass extending to the next wall or extended past the opening and returning the inside shower wall, whichever is closer. 
You are right about it being a bit of a wast extending out 1.50 m past the glass screen with a water stop under it. 
Logic and again common practice is extend only at the opening and in the direction of the floor waste. 
Note that the waterstop is part of the waterproofing and the membrane should be run up the inside of the angle. 
The link below will help.    
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

